# Bairds Mo Conversion Time



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/11/05)

Has anyone using Bairds Marris Otter taken the time to do a conversion test?
If so, how long did it take?

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/11/05)

TDA.

Never done a conversion test. I just let it mash for 90 mins as per normal procedures. Always seems fine. :beerbang: 

You *could* probably get away with 60 mins too. :unsure: Provided there's no real adjunct load.

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (29/11/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> TDA.
> 
> Never done a conversion test. I just let it mash for 90 mins as per normal procedures. Always seems fine. :beerbang:
> 
> ...


Warren, when I have used it I also have mashed for 90 minutes. Wanted to save a bit of time tonight. I guess I will have to get of my arse and do an iodine test @60 minutes tonight. :lol: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/11/05)

Get a HERMS Sha-Na-Na - Get a HERMS Sha-Na-Na - Get a HERMS Sha-Na-Na.

Note, I don't have one. I just wait the 90 mins. Sad but true. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## wessmith (29/11/05)

Ummm, how will a HERMS shorten the conversion time? All English malts are well down on DP compared to Aussie malt, but it surely is a matter of contact time - not circulation??

Wes


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/11/05)

Buggered if I know Wes. As stated I don't own/use one. Call it a humourous generalization.  

Isn't it a claim that the benefit of a HERMS is faster conversion? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## wessmith (29/11/05)

I dont know either Warren - this is a HERMS free zone here - we only brew in the conventional infusion, step mash or decoction methods. I do reckon though that the HERMS systems do increase effective contact time simply because of the circulation effect and of course the liquor to grist ratio and the rice hulls and ....... Jeez, it aint real brewing

Have yet to see anything like a HERMS or RIMS et al setup in the commercial world...

Wes


----------



## wee stu (29/11/05)

Never done a conversion test TDA, but have used Bairds MO on numerous ocassions with only a 60 minute mash. 

Efficiency figures have always matched expectations, and the spent grain has always been devoid of residual sweetness.

wee stu, home of the "suck it and see" brury  

awrabest, stu


----------



## warrenlw63 (29/11/05)

wessmith said:


> I dont know either Warren - this is a HERMS free zone here - we only brew in the conventional infusion, step mash or decoction methods.
> [post="94243"][/post]​



Shhhhhh Wes. h34r: Remember the credo. You're not a real brewer until... 

:lol: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## wessmith (29/11/05)

I have had a March pump for many years BUT i only use it to pump hot wort from the kettle - honest... do I still qualify?

Wes


----------



## Gough (29/11/05)

:lol: You blokes'll get yourselves into trouble...  :lol: 

FWIW I use a 90 minute mash with Bairds MO malt...

Shawn.


----------



## mudsta (29/11/05)

Hey wes,

When is the maltcraft site gona be up and running again?

Im trying to get some specs for medium peat smoked malt from bairds for promash.

My promash mim file hasnt got any bairds specs in it. Got any help for me?

Regards,

Mudsta :beerbang:


----------



## Tony (29/11/05)

yeah.........

thats a great question.

Where can we get the latest data for the available malts in Australia for our promash databases.

looking at mine it is missing some JW (vienna) and all the bairds malts 

cheers

Just to add to this.......... i sent a couple of emails to maltcraft about their out dated site and never recieved a reply.

its like they arnt there any more.


----------



## mudsta (29/11/05)

tony,

Thats why i posted that reply. As far as i know wes still works in sales for maltcraft. (was a few months ago) 
I sent him a personal msg too. He should still be able to help us out.

Hopefully.
mudsta


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/11/05)

To get this back to the original thread <_< .....

I did a conversion test last night at 70 minutes and all was good. I had mashed it at 66.5C BTW.

C&B
TDA


----------



## colinw (30/11/05)

Another vote for 90 minutes here. Never had a problem converting 10%+ adjuncts with MO.


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/11/05)

TDA.

70 mins. sounds about the goods. What LG ratio did you use? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (30/11/05)

Warren, I used 3L/kg with good old Adelaide tap water  .

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/11/05)

As you type from the toilet.  

(3:1 sounds right. I use the same).'

Warren -


----------



## wessmith (30/11/05)

Both the conversion times and liqour/grist ratio are as I would have expected from/with MO TDA.

To answer Mudsta about the Malt Craft website - I unfortunately cant help you as I have been out of the company for some time now You will need to contact Phil Yates ([email protected]) as he will have all the latest data. 

These days we concentrate on our imported micro brewing equipment and some of the Brouwland (Belgium) product lines. 

Regards,

Wes


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/11/05)

Wes.

Haven't had a wee spat with the Baron have you? Or has he moved onto a permanent life of rice lager and ladies around the pool table?  :unsure: :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## wessmith (30/11/05)

No spat Warren, just a reality check. I have been involved in equipment imports since I first started importing Bairds and Beeston malts back in 1999 and I was increasingly neglecting the equipment side or our busines. Since Iain Hodges and I formed Integrated Brewing Solutions back in June 2004 our feet have rarely touched the ground - literally! Even doing a project in China at the moment - very enlightening!

The Baron is still alive and well and we talk regularly but I'm not sure about the pool table and the ladies nor Marilyns infrequent sorties from the misty swamp...

I do miss the old Burradoo Hilton Friday nights though.....

Wes


----------



## warrenlw63 (30/11/05)

It never seemed the same after the story of the infamous "Dr. Pivo" collecting money with his upside down brewing helmet. :lol: :lol: 

Better let this thread get back on topic.  

Warren -


----------

